# Heat Summer League Thread



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat will play in both the Orlando and Vegas Summer league.

Summer league Roster










Orlando Summer League Schedule

Sat 7/5 vs Celtics 11AM
Sun 7/6 vs Nets 7PM
Tue 7/8 vs Pistons 5PM
Thu 7/10 vs Pacers 3PM

Vegas Summer League Schedule

Sat 7/12 vs Rockets 7PM
Mon 7/14 vs Clippers 5:30PM
Tue 7/15 vs Wizards 3:30PM


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shabazz got insurance taken out to play without a contract.

Beyond Napier/Ennis, and to a lesser extent Hamilton, I'm interested in seeing how Dawkins, McKinney, and Honeycutt play. More familiar with McKinney's game, he might be able to make it in the league as a shooter. Heard good things at various times about the other two.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pretty excited to see how Napier and Ennis go. Wonder how James has developed these past 12 months


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaky start for Napier. Missed his first shot, and has had 3 turnovers in the first quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hamilton stepped into a nice trey at the top of the key in the 1st. Bit of a weird looking stroke, but it's effective.

Olynyk has bulked up a bit, trimmed his hair a bit too :laugh:

Smart is a big unit but is struggling in the first also.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Napier is 0-4 with 3 turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice 10-0 run here at the start of the 4th. Ennis finally got an open look and cashed a 3, Hamilton with a nice long J from the corner, Shabazz got open finally and knocked a 3 - then got a steal and finished a tough shot in transition.

Good to see the rook respond after what has been a pretty awful game so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ennis' handle needs a fair bit of work


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Some athletic moves in transition by Ennis.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat lose 77-85.

Scrappy game, we shot 32% from the floor and had 24 turnovers. 

Ennis was our best player today. 18 pts, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 3 steals on 5-11 shooting (2-2 from 3) and 6-9 from the line. Had a strong second half after a quiet first. Is dangerous in transition and has a nice high arching J.

Shabazz struggled today. No other way to put it. He ended up with 12pts, but Pressey did a great job on D on him. 

Final line was 12pts, 4 rebounds, 2 assists, 8 turnovers and 3-15 from the floor (2-9 from deep) and 4-4 from the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really impressed with Ennis today. Slow start, but even when his shot wasn't falling early he was doing nice things, including passing, picking off passes, and rebounding. Dan Craig says he grew an inch in Australia (which would put him at 6-8), and maintained his athleticism (as we saw with that putback attempt) despite gaining muscle. His handle still need improvement, but it looks a little more confident.

Expected rough start for Shabazz. Most PGs are terrible in their first SL games. Great to see him respond with the good 4th, though...only to turn it over one last time on his last possession. Good thing he knows early he's got a lot to work on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Napier's a different player tonight, and Ennis is killing it. Step back 3. Spot up 3. Two pullups in midrange. Sick dunk on the break. He now has a for sure NBA game to go with his awesome physical tools.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im at work so cant watch, but looks like Ennis is beasting, which is great to see.

Possible rotation player this year Jace?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The new big 3 - Napier, Ennis and Hamilton :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Menace is en fuego


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My god. He keeps hitting 3s. What's that, 5?

He looks like a bonafide shooter now. Thought he did last year, too, but he looks even more confident and comfortable now. His mid-range pullup was somewhat awkward and rhythmless last year. Definitely put on some weight (could maybe use a little more), but his athleticism looks as good, if not better, and he's still quick.

Some things I still want to see from him: Can he improve his handle a little more to take advantage of his tools? Doesn't have many advanced move with the dribble once he gets a head of steam, but shows potential from time to time. Has the agility/speed to get to the hole more consistently if he did. Also, will his defensive fundamentals tighten up enough so he can be a plus-defender?

I think his athleticism/length & shooting alone get him in the rotation, but ideally you want him as a shutdown defender, too. He'll be a defensive playmaker off the bat (blocks and steals), but I'm not positive about his man D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot to mention something unexpected I saw glimpses of last year & am seeing more of this SL: he shows really good passing instincts. Tends to make good, simple decisions with the ball, and will even make some nice setups off the dribble. Even in this setting he doesn't force action off the dribble every time he gets a touch, which is a really good sign for his projected role.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like a more athletic James Posey or something.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ennis is 7-8 from 3 now. 10-12 overall for 29 pts. Amazing how much his J has improved. Knew it had the potential since his form has always looked tight and consistent. Remember reading after we drafted him that his solid FT shooting was a good projector of his becoming a good shooter. That seems to be proving true. This is a nice progression from his last game in LV SL when he went off against the Suns.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice all round game from Napier also. Still had the 5 turnovers, but good to see drastic improvement between games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Michael Wallace just compared Ennis to a young Michael Finley. Good comparison actually.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Someone just @'d me on twitter with that comp. I feel like at this point Ennis projects as a little more versatile offensively than Po-Z, and the Finley comparison covers that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love that play he makes to the cutting JHam. He shows glimpses of some nice stuff off the dribble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Some super impressive moves. The step back Js, the long distance threes, the slam in transition...agreed though Jace, my favorite play was the size up and drive off the dribble with the dump off to JHam.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One of my favorite things about that play is how much bigger he is than that defender, but still sized him up and went around him without a screen. I'll admit with a modicum of shame that one of the things that made me uneasy about the Granger signing is the fact that it potentially puts Ennis out of the rotation.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'll most likely be catching our game vs. LAC Monday out in Vegas.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully we didn't **** up by trading Hairston for Napier. Looking at the hole we have at the backup 2 guard spot, and the unexpected re-signing of Chalmers, unless there is a move of Cole it is hard to see where the benefit is going to come from. 

Napier isn't a kid. He's a 4yr college guy. He's ready to play now, and needs that chance. I'm not down on Shabazz because of his summer league, but Hairston looks aggressive, has good size and can shoot the rock. With Wades health up in the air-I just hope we didn't make a mistake here.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Prepare your Ennis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WC -- Been thinking the same. Didn't want him originally because of his character concerns and apathetic defense, but his scoring would be so useful now w/ LeBron gone & none of my preferred SG targets being picked up (Jordan Crawford's still out there, but I don't see him taking the min)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jordan Crawford might not have a choice. His options are drying up. Not a big fan of his game but he'd be a handy spark plug anyway. 

The character concerns with Hairston are valid, he seems like a bit of a knucklehead, but the talent is obvious. He would've fit a big need here. Unless we deal Cole (which I doubt happens) just seems like Napier was a panic move by te FO to keep LeBron around. I'd feel better about Shabazz without Mario here, but we got 2 more years if Wario and he will have the inside track for starting PG for obvious reasons. 

Evan Turner is another backup 2 possibility. Could be had cheap and he's better than he showed for the Pacers. Indiana has seen plenty of guys be unproductive off the bench for them (Gerald Green, Miles Plumlee, Chris Copeland, DJ Augustin...) to the point it seems more systematic than player related struggles. I'd be happy to give Turner a shot at backup 2.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Was thinking about Evan Turner and why his name hadn't popped up actually. Could probably snag him pretty cheap at this point. Low risk/moderate reward.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Drizzy said:


> Was thinking about Evan Turner and why his name hadn't popped up actually. Could probably snag him pretty cheap at this point. Low risk/moderate reward.


No thanks, the guy's an unsubstantiated walking ego, doesn't seem like a fit for any team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Turner gone, & I'm happy about it. Didn't want him. He's not a good 3 point shooter & he's gonna be super unsure of himself after last season.


----------

